# HSG test



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

We went to the fertility clinic today and they want me to have an HSG. I have no known fertility problems but was told that they like to do the test when you are in a same sex relationship. Does anyone know what that would be and has anyone else had to go through this? I am a bit scared as it doesn't sound very pleasant!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I had one. It's when you have dye put through your fallopian tubes to make sure they are clear/discover any blockages. You go into an xray room (DW wasn't allowed but I had a nice nurse holding my hand), they put a speculum in & there is a screen that you can watch & see the dye go round your bits. I didn't find it painful at all, just a tiny bit of period type cramp but very mild. 

The reason I had it, I was going for IUI first so it was useful to know my tubes were clear so I wouldn't be wasting any money. If your having IVF, I'm not sure what the point would be. Still nice to know you're in full working order.


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply. Well....I think everything is in working order, although I thought that my blood tests would be ok for egg sharing but I got diagnosed with mosaic turners syndrome so I suppose I don't know for sure. I have made myself worry as have gone mad on google and have read all the horror stories. You have put my mind at rest over it a bit and I suppose it needs doing so it doesn't matter how much it hurts really!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

when I had mine I took brufen and paracetamol before the test and it was fine- it can check if you tubes are blocked, and also the shape of your womb - I have womb lining problems etc I don't understand the bit about 'test for when you are in a same sex relationship' though. Good Luck


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey it didn't hert a thing  just uncomforable position like lying down and bend knee side way  then like having smear test  so all in all it about 15mins. Good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder whether they meant "the only test" a gay couple needs is an HSG? I had mine for the reasons an earlier poster mentioned - to make sure I wasn't wasting 1000's of pounds on IUI before we started. Mine didn't hurt at all (not even the period type pains some people get). It was really interesting to be able to see your own womb and f. tubes on a computer!


----------

